# DEF Pump Magnet



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone come across this before?

DEF Magnevator II - FiveStarDEF.com


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is the OEM part. But I'm not convinced that it's better in a hand-help application like the aftermarket solution above. 

Dover OPW Fueling Components MFPD Mis Filling Prevention Device | eBay


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. I had no idea this was even an issue. I never tried filling at a truck stop though.


----------

